# Lighttpd

## courage

Lighttpd is a nice web server so i wanted to try it out.

Works good when reading html files, downloading files and others...

When it comes to PHP it gives me pain, I used some of the tutorials to install PHP

But no luck, i have a wierd problem when i emerge dev-lang/php, i can repeat merging it

when the source compile is done, its says that dev-lang/php is merged.

Some totorials say that i also need to activate the mod_fcgi(Fast CGI)

I uncomment the "include mod_fastcgi.conf" and then i can't start the server.

i tryed to emerge fcgi but no luck.

What else?

----------

## Dumble

I have installed lighttpd and php5 on my tuxbox, and it worked fine without any weird stuff to do. If this can help you, these are my USE :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> www-servers/lighttpd-1.4.15  USE="bzip2 ipv6 minimal php ssl -doc -fam -fastcgi -gdbm -ldap -lua -memcache -mysql -pcre -rrdtool -test -webdav -xattr" 0 kB
> 
> dev-lang/php-5.2.2-r1  USE="bzip2 cgi cli crypt ipv6 nls pcre pdo pic postgres session simplexml spl ssl threads unicode xml xsl zlib -adabas -apache2 -bcmath -berkdb -birdstep -calendar -cdb -cjk -concurrentmodphp -ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -exif -fastbuild -fdftk -filter -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -ftp -gd -gd-external -gdbm -gmp -hash -iconv -imap -inifile -interbase -iodbc -java-external -json -kerberos -ldap -ldap-sasl -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql -mysql -mysqli -ncurses -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo-external -posix -qdbm -readline -recode -reflection -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -snmp -soap -sockets -solid -spell -sqlite -suhosin -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -tidy -tokenizer -truetype -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -yaz -zip -zip-external" 0 kB

 

----------

## courage

Didnt help.

Now it cant pass the file lock on...

----------

## gouranga

What do you mean by " Now it cant pass the file lock on".

Please post your emerge --info.

----------

